# Cardinal



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Finished, time to stop fidding with it.
Oil on canvas
16" x 20"


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Exactly, don't over-work it. It's what makes it look so remarkably alive. Matisse was obsessed with birds. He could hardly pass the zoo shop without buying yet another bird, because otherwise he would never get it out of his head. We know today that they are relatives of the raptor dinosaurs. /Mats


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

He is wonderful! :vs_clap:


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Mats and Susan.

I think I managed to get a touch of mischeviousness into his expression.

Steve


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Best painting of a Cardinal I ever saw. Your works is fantastic Steve.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Terry, I enjoyed painting him.
Maybe I need to do some more birds before my head gets too big to get out the door, lol.


----------

